#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Frozen shoulder nach operativer Intervention >

## scirlo

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mich im August 2013 an meiner Linken Schulter Operieren lassen. Eine Woche Krankenhausaufenthalt.
Dann nach ca.3 Monaten Rehaklinik die 5 Wochen ging. Seit ca.7 Monate nach der OP und Reha ist meine Linke Schulter Halbsteif. Krankengymnastik, Rehasport und Eigenbemühungen, diverse Spritzen und Tabletten habe ich immer noch die gleichen Probleme. Seit Juni 2013 also seit 10 Monaten bin ich schon Krankgeschrieben.
Jetzt hat mein Arzt mich in die Klinik geschickt um nochmals eine Untersuchung zu machen. Das Ergebnis ist das die Halbsteife von der 1. OP gekommen ist und das bei mir das Bild einer Frozen shoulder ist. Jetzt soll ich mich nochmals Operieren lassen und wenn nötig noch eine 3. OP. Ich möchte das nicht und mein Arzt setzt mir die Pistole auf die Brust, entweder OP oder ich werde gesund geschrieben. Kann mein Arm nicht bewegen, aber soll Arbeiten gehen. Bin dazu auch noch Linkshänder.
Also ihr Lieben, was habt ihr für Erfahrungen und was kann ich machen :Huh?: ? . Erwerbsunfähigkeitsrente beantragen :Huh?: 
Ich weiß leider nicht wie es weiter geht, und falle immer Tiefer. 
Wäre euch sehr Dankbar über eure Hilfe. 
Gruß Manfred

----------


## josie

Hallo Manfred!
Was wurde denn bei der 1. Op an der Schulter operiert?
Stell dir das mit der EMR nicht so einfach vor, vorallem, wenn Du vom Arzt nicht unterstützt wirst. Als Betroffener hat Du eine Mitwirkungspflicht, d.h. Du mußt alles tun, um deine Arbeitskraft zu erhalten und deine Weigerung einer weiteren OP wird da sicher nicht nur auf Verständnis stoßen, vorallem wenn man sagen kann, daß die Erfolgsaussichten gut sind.
Das kann Jahre dauern, bis die EMR durch ist.

----------

